# Ted Wong Seminar



## Gary Crawford (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all! I found out about this Ted Wong Seminar and I thought others might want to attend. Feb 6 and 7th, Ft Washington,Md(just south of the D.C. beltway). $100 in advance or $150 day of. For more info contact:Master Sifu Andre Parker (301)213-1047 or email at: ajmparker@yahoo.com. If anyone wants a seminar flyer, send me your email in a PM and i'll shoot it out to you. This is going to a good seminar and I will defiantly be there!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 2, 2009)

You will "defiantly" be there!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry for my spelling. I did learn it in San Jose(John Muir Jr High) lol


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is Ted Wong's website www.twjkd.com


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 1, 2010)

this was just emailed to me: 
 To all those that intended on attending the Feb 6-7 seminar with Sifu Ted Wong.Im very disappointed
 to inform everyone that it will be postponed for A later date. Sifu ted is very sick an his illness
 requires surgery.which will take him 3mouth to heal.I ask all of you to keep sifu in your prayers.
 he means a great deal to me.May he be blessed with a speedy recovery.


 MASTER ANDRE
 PARKER


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's too bad, I wish Wong Laosi a speedy recovery.


----------

